# Grande VIsta, Orlando



## hvsteve1 (Dec 3, 2007)

We just got a last minute trade into Grande Vista for later this month. We will have a one bedroom. From other posts, I gather there are old and new units. What should I be looking for if I ask them for a location?


----------



## AmyL4408 (Dec 3, 2007)

I also just got a trade for MGV...  2BR

We will be going the first week of April, which is our schools spring break 



I am an owner at MGV, but have not visited there yet.  Not meaning to hijack the thread, but if I call and let them know we are owners...  do we get some kind of priority??


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 4, 2007)

Ask for a specific building: 77, 78, 79, 84, or 85 (all three years old or newer), 

or ask for a refurbished unit.  You will know it's been refurbished if it has granite in the kitchen.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 4, 2007)

Big Matt, what happen to building's 80-83.  Are these building all three bedrooms units and lockout units?


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 4, 2007)

They aren't newer buildings, but are refurbished.  I've stayed in both a 2BR and 3BR in 83 and both were very nice.



pedro47 said:


> Big Matt, what happen to building's 80-83.  Are these building all three bedrooms units and lockout units?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks !!!


----------



## Debbyd57 (Dec 5, 2007)

We just returned from an exchange in building 85.  We requested a top floor in one of the new buildings and they said they would try to meet our requests but of course nothing is guaranteed.  They ended up meeting both requests and our unit was very very nice.  All except for the million and one ants (I think they were ants), that greeted us.   We loved our stay and would not hesitate to recommend it and building 85.  It was also an easy walk to the main area via the walkway over the water.  Debby


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2007)

We stayed in building 97 on our first stay and requested it again when we were there in May. It isn't new and I don't know how recently it was referbished, but we like the fact that the Clubside Village Pool is right begind this building. When we were there in November, there was rarely anyone using the pool, felt like we had the resort to ourselves.


----------



## Kingwayne (Dec 8, 2007)

The building 84 and room 4509 i had when i was there in Oct. was really nice It is a corner room over looking Pool and lake and it is a new unit


----------



## frankhi (Dec 19, 2007)

hvsteve1 said:


> We just got a last minute trade into Grande Vista for later this month. We will have a one bedroom. From other posts, I gather there are old and new units. What should I be looking for if I ask them for a location?



I just got a trade too.... who are you making your request to?


----------



## KCI (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if buildings 91 and 92 have been refurbished lately?  We go the end of Jan for a week and we stayed in one of those buildings a few years ago and really liked that area.  I also prefer the lockoff version of GV and I know they are lockoffs.  Thanks for any info you can provide.  Linda


----------



## sueoz (Dec 29, 2007)

*2 year old*

We are Staying at Grande Vista in 3 weeks in a 3 bedroom.  We will have a two year old with us.  Is there an area you would advise that would not be a long walk to pool or playground?  Is there a playground on site?  If not - can anyone recommend a park not far from the resort?
Thanks!
sue


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 29, 2007)

Buildings 79, 81, 80, 84, 90, 91, 92, 97, and 98 are all adjacent to pools. So there would be little walk to their respective pools from any of those buildings. I don't recall a playground, but we didn't go down around the beach area. There may be one there, I know they have a rock climbing wall and other activities in that area. If so that is located near buildings 80 and 81. This is the main clubhouse area.


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 4, 2008)

*Building 33*

I'm considering a resale at Grande Vista and want to make sure it is a 2-bedroom *lockoff*.  I believe some buildings are not lockoffs.

Can anyone tell me for sure if Building 33 contains lockoff 2-bedrooms.

TIA


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2008)

aka Julie said:


> I'm considering a resale at Grande Vista and want to make sure it is a 2-bedroom *lockoff*.  I believe some buildings are not lockoffs.
> 
> Can anyone tell me for sure if Building 33 contains lockoff 2-bedrooms.
> 
> TIA



Anyone owning at Grande Vista can reserve and lock off, even if your deeded unit is not a lockoff. I also don't think there is a building 33. The unit numbers have no relation to the unit number if that is where you are getting 33 from.


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 4, 2008)

dioxide45 said:


> Anyone owning at Grande Vista can reserve and lock off, even if your deeded unit is not a lockoff. I also don't think there is a building 33. The unit numbers have no relation to the unit number if that is where you are getting 33 from.



Thanks.  I did not know that since we only own at Barony Beach which does not contain lockoffs.


----------



## tkopyar (Jan 10, 2008)

*GV Map*

Does anyone have a map of the property with the unit numbers they can provide.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2008)

tkopyar said:


> Does anyone have a map of the property with the unit numbers they can provide.   Thanks in advance.



If you become a TUG member this information is available in the review section.


----------



## tkopyar (Jan 12, 2008)

*Thanks for Reply*

Dioxide - I did become a member, but still wasn't able to find the maps in the review section.  If you have any more specific instructions, I would appreciate it.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 12, 2008)

I beleieve there is a map of the resort on the Marriott web site.


----------



## gailo (Jan 12, 2008)

We just checked into Grande Vista yesterday. The main pool is shut down for at least 2 or 3 weeks so if coming soon request elsewhere.
I waited for a room I wanted - we are in building 79 on corner where we ovelook the pool and lake, My first time here and it is lovely so far.


----------



## michiganderbbs (Jan 12, 2008)

*Pool refurbing noisy?  Where are the granite counters?*

We will be checking in for two weeks on Jan 26.  Can you advise if the pool work is of the noisy (breaking concrete, etc)type, or the quiet type (repainting/planting/ etc) -- e.g. would the noise from the pool area be disturbing?   Do they have an anticipated date for re-opening the main pool.

Could anyone comment on specifically which building numbers are known to have the granite countertops, and have thus been refurbished?

Thanks very much.  We really appreciate the feedback in this forum, and also from the yahoo discussion group.


----------



## gailo (Jan 12, 2008)

It was noisy yesterday when checking in.
Ask for 79 or 84 overlooking the other pool. New buildings.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 12, 2008)

gailo said:


> We just checked into Grande Vista yesterday. The main pool is shut down for at least 2 or 3 weeks so if coming soon request elsewhere.
> I waited for a room I wanted - we are in building 79 on corner where we ovelook the pool and lake, My first time here and it is lovely so far.



Is your unit a one, two or three bedroom unit?


----------



## gailo (Jan 12, 2008)

We are in the one bedroom master suite


----------



## tkopyar (Jan 12, 2008)

*Map of Grande Vista*

I looked on the Marriott web-site and didn't find a map that will help me.  I'll looking for a map that shows the layout of the property - pools, buildings, etc. and a building number associated with each.  That way we can request the building that best fits our needs.  I looked through all the GV reviews after becoming a member and didn't find anything.


----------



## tkwan (Jan 12, 2008)

Try this link which is in the Resort Features page.

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/resorts/gv/pdfs/gv_sitemap.pdf


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 13, 2008)

gailo said:


> We are in the one bedroom master suite



In your opinion are all the one bedroom master suite corner units?.   I will be staying at Grande Vista in April 08.


----------



## gailo (Jan 13, 2008)

No I do not think so - we were just lucky


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 13, 2008)

May I ask what bldg and floor are you in?

Some liked you are in a great location at the resort.

Thanks for your kindness in answering my questions.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 13, 2008)

Keep in mind that units are assigned in order of priority by ownership. Those who own multiple Marriott weeks get first dibs along with MGV multiple week owners, then by rank of what you own, e.g. platinum, gold, silver, then after the Marriott owners rooms are filled, other exchangers rooms are filled and renters. So I can't tell if you're a Marriott owner, so just because you request something, doesn't mean you'll get it, but MGV is large and I am guessing there will be a lot of exchangers. You could call and ask them what % of rooms will be occupied by owners when you are there and that will give you a glance at your odds. Good Luck!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 13, 2008)

dmharris said:


> Keep in mind that units are assigned in order of priority by ownership. Those who own multiple Marriott weeks get first dibs along with MGV multiple week owners, then by rank of what you own, e.g. platinum, gold, silver, then after the Marriott owners rooms are filled, other exchangers rooms are filled and renters. So I can't tell if you're a Marriott owner, so just because you request something, doesn't mean you'll get it, but MGV is large and I am guessing there will be a lot of exchangers. You could call and ask them what % of rooms will be occupied by owners when you are there and that will give you a glance at your odds. Good Luck!



We have been owners at Marriott Manor Club at Ford Colony, Williamsburg, VA. for ten (10) years.


----------



## gailo (Jan 13, 2008)

We are in building 79 on the 4th floor
I would ask for 79 or 84 over looking the pool
If you send me your email I can send pictures


----------



## kkan (Jan 13, 2008)

dmharris said:


> Keep in mind that units are assigned in order of priority by ownership. Those who own multiple Marriott weeks get first dibs along with MGV multiple week owners, then by rank of what you own, e.g. platinum, gold, silver, then after the Marriott owners rooms are filled, other exchangers rooms are filled and renters.



Actually, renters and timeshare tour guests are ahead of exchangers for room assignment.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2008)

pedro47 said:


> In your opinion are all the one bedroom master suite corner units?.   I will be staying at Grande Vista in April 08.



We stayed in a two bedroom corner unit. MGV has lock offs so there are probably many one bedroom units that are part of a lock off unit that are not in a corner.


----------



## jme (Jan 13, 2008)

is there an indoor pool? we will also be there during April '08....jme


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2008)

jme said:


> is there an indoor pool? we will also be there during April '08....jme



There is no indoor pool at MGV.


----------



## tkopyar (Jan 13, 2008)

*Site Map*

tkwan - thanks for the link.  That is exactly what I was searching for and could not find.  I found some like it, but the quality was not as good as this one.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 13, 2008)

kkan said:


> Actually, renters and timeshare tour guests are ahead of exchangers for room assignment.


 
That's interesting.  I am surprised at that.  I assume you mean non Marriott exchangers?


----------



## JimIg23 (Jan 13, 2008)

I rented at MGV for a few nights last Nov before a cruise.  They put me in a non-refurbished room.  It was across the street and a bit down from the main building, so it was pretty close.  They told me renters only have a very limited number of rooms to choose from, but they tried to put me in the best room they could because I was an MVC owner.  It may of not be re-done, but it was still very nice.  I loved the resort.


----------



## kjd (Jan 14, 2008)

*MGV Trade?*

I rented a 2br unit in a remodeled building (I think is was either #95 or #96) in December.  Rent was $699 for one week. Why would anyone trade into this property when the most MF's are higher than the rental?  I enjoyed this resort very much except for the fact that the unit reaked of cigarette smoke.

I understand that this resort is now non-smoking.  It's too bad that they remodeled the units and didn't make the units non-smoking until later.


----------



## tkopyar (Jan 14, 2008)

*Requesting a specific building*

We're staying at MGV for our spring break (3/22 thru 3/29).  Can any of you veteran tuggers recommend how I should go about trying to request a specific building.  I realize nothing is guaranteed, but if there is a process that improves our chances, I would appreciate hearing.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 14, 2008)

kjd,

Exactly when in December was that?  If it's pre Christmas, I understand but would be shocked if you got Christmas week for that price.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jan 15, 2008)

From what I see on Getways and redweek, traveling during weeks when kids are off from school, a week costs over 1100-1200.


----------



## kjd (Jan 15, 2008)

*DM--December rental*

DM:

The December rental that I had at MGV was from December 7th to December 14th.


----------



## erm (Jan 15, 2008)

tkopyar, you can call the resort about 2 weeks before your check in date.  Ask to speak to someone in charge of villa assignments.  Request a specific building and perhaps a high floor.  The more general your request, the more likely you are to get it.  For example you might request a refurbished unit with a lake view or a unit close to the main pool.  Make sure you request what is most important to you. I have always been happy with any villa I've been assigned and I always request beforehand.  Enjoy!


----------



## dmharris (Jan 15, 2008)

kjd,

It is stunning the prices you can rent villas for in the off season.  We just rented the Marriott Manor Club 1 bedroom for $95 a night, but it's January.  The same unit is costing us $187 in May.  Our daughter attends the College of William & Mary, so I'm there in a hotel from time to time.  And the same room fluctuates greatly in cost depending upon the time of year.  Supply vs. demand, basic economics.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, we got a Getaway in a two-bedroom Grande Vista last fall for our son and it was only $499.  You cannot beat that price, plus he asked for a new unit, his only criteria, and they gave him one of the newest ones.  He was very happy.


----------



## rainy~daze21 (Jan 15, 2008)

we were dec30-jan6th. rented from an owner a 1 bedroom. we were in building 93, it was not refurbished. or a corner room. but it was nice, had a funky smell at first, but febreze worked. 
the pools were super warm, very nicely heated. 
to the poster who asked abound playground for kids, there was an indoor playing gym, think chuck e cheese, next to the fitness center. our kids, 6 and 5, loved it!!


----------



## erm (Jan 15, 2008)

I am staying here at Grande Vista for 3 weeks on II Getaways (under $500 per week).  This morning I saw kids climbing the rock wall near the main pool, which is closed until Feb. 4.  
Diane, I also stayed in a 1 bedroom at Manor Club last week.  I paid $77.  MVC owners' rate was $95, but the leisure rate was less.  The rates did change a little over the past few months.  You should always check back to see if they offer a better rate.  We also stayed at MOW.  There the MVC rate was lower than the rate for the general public.  What a great resort that is!


----------



## dmharris (Jan 15, 2008)

erm said:


> I am staying here at Grande Vista for 3 weeks on II Getaways (under $500 per week). This morning I saw kids climbing the rock wall near the main pool, which is closed until Feb. 4.
> Diane, I also stayed in a 1 bedroom at Manor Club last week. I paid $77. MVC owners' rate was $95, but the leisure rate was less. The rates did change a little over the past few months. You should always check back to see if they offer a better rate. We also stayed at MOW. There the MVC rate was lower than the rate for the general public. What a great resort that is!


 
Erm, tell me what is the leisure rate and how did you find it?


----------



## erm (Jan 15, 2008)

On the vacation club site each resort will bring you to Marriott reservations.  Your owner code is already there so when you input your info it will show you MVC owner rates.  There is a link that says "view all rates".  Click on that and see if there are better rates.


----------



## ermddave (Jan 15, 2008)

*MGR vs MGV*

I have a ?? about Grande Vista.  I am trying to exchange into it through II.  I notice there are 2 codes:  MGR and MGV.  Is one better that the other??  Are they different phases or different buildings??


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 16, 2008)

ermddave said:


> I have a ?? about Grande Vista.  I am trying to exchange into it through II.  I notice there are 2 codes:  MGR and MGV.  Is one better that the other??  Are they different phases or different buildings??



I asked this question several months ago and I was told there was no difference between the codes.  One person told me that they thought one was in reference to the Florida code which really has no bearing on the type of unit you'd get.

Good luck with your trade...


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 16, 2008)

erm said:


> On the vacation club site each resort will bring you to Marriott reservations.  Your owner code is already there so when you input your info it will show you MVC owner rates.  There is a link that says "view all rates".  Click on that and see if there are better rates.



I checked for my dates and the best rate I could get for a 2 bedroom was $249 per night which is a great rate (better than the public rate) but I'm still glad I traded in.  ($249 X 7 = $1716).  Definitely more than my maintenance fees with the unit I traded with.  So, I'm sure this rate has a lot to do with season & size of unit.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 16, 2008)

Erm,

Yes, I've done that, now I know what you were referring too.  Thanks for the memory jog.


----------



## Rush (Jan 26, 2008)

dmharris said:


> That's interesting.  I am surprised at that.  I assume you mean non Marriott exchangers?



Hey hey Diane - 

Did you ever get a reply to your query re: the above comment you referenced about priority?

While I'm a newbie, I nonetheless find it surprising that renters and t/s presentation guests would be given priority over, for example, Marriott xchgers.

Thanks!


----------



## dmharris (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Rush and welcome to Tug!

No, I did not get clarification on whether it is non Marriott exchangers who go to the bottom of the list.  I'm assuming that is whast is meant.


----------



## Frisbeeace (Jan 27, 2008)

erm said:


> On the vacation club site each resort will bring you to Marriott reservations.  Your owner code is already there so when you input your info it will show you MVC owner rates.  There is a link that says "view all rates".  Click on that and see if there are better rates.



You don't need to use the MVCI web sit. Go to marriott.com and use MOD code (Marriott Owners Discount) and you'll get the rate.

By the way, I've stayed at all the Orlando Marriott properties and I think that Grande Vista is highly overrated. I very much prefer Cypress Harbur or Sabal Palms.


----------



## Rush (Jan 28, 2008)

dmharris said:


> Hi Rush and welcome to Tug!
> 
> No, I did not get clarification on whether it is non Marriott exchangers who go to the bottom of the list.  I'm assuming that is whast is meant.




Thanks Diane - 

We exchanged from Horizons into Grande Vista, and are headed down this w/e.

All indications thus far have been that we'll get the building etc. we requested...


Boy I sure will miss the cold and the snow banks...


----------



## Rush (Jan 28, 2008)

Frisbeeace said:


> You don't need to use the MVCI web sit. Go to marriott.com and use MOD code (Marriott Owners Discount) and you'll get the rate.
> 
> By the way, I've stayed at all the Orlando Marriott properties and I think that Grande Vista is highly overrated. I very much prefer Cypress Harbur or Sabal Palms.



Hey hey Frisbeeace - 

As per my above post. we're headed there this w/e on an exchg, and so will bear your comments in mind.

We stayed at CH 2 years ago - as renters, which would explain why our villa left a lot to be desired - and became TS owners shortly thereafter.

Woulk like to check out Sabal Palms, perhaps next year.

What did you like about it?

We have a 9 year old boy, who loves the pool, and neither of us is a golfer...


----------



## dmharris (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Rush,

Have a great time!  We leave tomorrow for LA with a week at the Newport Coast!  I too will miss the snow, but ya gotta do, what ya gotta do!  

Enjoy!


----------



## Floridaski (Jan 29, 2008)

Let us know if you get the building that you requested.  We are going over the Presidents weekend in a few weeks.  We used a few of our Hyatt II points for an II exchange.  There was not a huge availability for Presidents week, but I pull just about anything with Hyatt.  We are hoping for a decent unit or my hubby will be upset with me for parting with Hyatt points.  I was thinking about scheduling a TS presentation if it would get me a better unit.  

What do you guys think - should I call Grande Vista and schedule a tour?  We are not really interested in any additional timeshare.  We already own several weeks and the Hyatt points work really well for our family.  But, since we parted with Hyatt points we really would like a refurb unit.


----------



## Rush (Jan 29, 2008)

dmharris said:


> Hi Rush,
> 
> Have a great time!  We leave tomorrow for LA with a week at the Newport Coast!  I too will miss the snow, but ya gotta do, what ya gotta do!
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks Diane, and you as well!


----------



## dmharris (Feb 2, 2008)

*We're at the Newport Coast; any questions?*

We're at the Newport Coast and we were assigned into building 3900 which was one of the two we requested. They all have clear ocean views as does 3800. It's cool, in the 60's, but better than back home.

If I had little children, I would choose buildings closer to the playground. 

I slept like a log; the bed was very comfortable!  We're headed to Disneyland today.  Let the fun begin!


----------



## tanidp (Mar 18, 2008)

*plz send grande vista pics to tptp@airspd.net thx tp*



gailo said:


> We are in building 79 on the 4th floor
> I would ask for 79 or 84 over looking the pool
> If you send me your email I can send pictures



Please send grande vista pics to tptp@airspd.net thx tp


----------



## MikeM132 (Mar 19, 2008)

kkan said:


> Actually, renters and timeshare tour guests are ahead of exchangers for room assignment.


I don't believe this is true at any Marriott I've ever stayed at, and is NOT true at Grande Vista. Other info is misleading here, too. The front desk does not care if you own Platinum, Gold or whatever. That is used for reservation purposes and is already handled before they see your name on their computer. Owners get priority of requests, owners exchanging back into their home resort get some priority, other Marriott owners get a little priority, multiple-week GV owners are top of the heap when using one of their own weeks. Non-Marriott exchangers are further down and renters get what's left. Promo tours are bottom of the barrell. Often at other resorts (Grande Vista is huge and usually not full) you don't even get to stay in the actual timeshare villas during a promo visit--you get a nearby hotel. 
All that aside, this resort is the biggest in Marriott--900 units. They have some flexibility in assignment, probably some for nearly everybody depending on how full it is. I have found GV to have a very large percentage of non-owners staying there compared to other resorts. This may change as the place sells out, but so far there have been many people there on promo visits and exchanges from elsewhere. I would guess that with all the non-owners there, everyone else has a fair shot at their individual request.


----------



## CapriciousC (Mar 20, 2008)

We just got back about a week ago from Grande Vista, and our request for building and floor were granted.  We noticed our room keys had "owner" on them (we own at another Marriott resort).  Based on conversations I had with other guests, it did seem that the majority were non-owners.

We did the sales tour while we were there, just out of curiosity, and it was the most negative sales experience we've had thus far with Marriott.  Our agent was fairly pushy, and for some odd reason was not at all attempting to sell us anything there in Orlando, but was heavily pushing the Las Vegas resort.  We also had the "pit boss" come around and ask us why we weren't buying.  Ugh.  We've done the sales tour at several resorts, and have sometimes gotten the quick brush-off when they realized we weren't going to sign anything that day, but this was the first time we had someone who was borderline rude to us.  

Grande Vista did have a lot going on for kids - our daughter had the time of her life, but my husband and I overall thought the resort was way too big for our tastes, and we were both really disappointed with the fitness facilities.  There wasn't much equipment, and half of what was there was broken.


----------



## MikeM132 (Mar 20, 2008)

CapriciousC said:


> ............ and I overall thought the resort was way too big for our tastes, and we were both really disappointed with the fitness facilities.  There wasn't much equipment, and half of what was there was broken.



The fitness facility is still the original one from when they only had a few buildings. It is going to be totally redone in a much bigger area this year, along with a new much bigger Marketplace, etc.. The "common" areas are now far too small for this big resort and 2008 is the year they are being rebuilt, along with the Lighthouse being converted into an ice cream place and a new pool bar in the old main pool area. You are absolutely correct in your observations---I've had the same and written to them about the small facilities. Regarding sales--that is the big sales office for MVCI and I wonder if they get the best people there. Grande Vista is filling up, so they are selling other stuff. My experiences there (have had 3) are good, but they already know we own timeshares and spare the BS. We have NEVER been pushed, but have been asked to call them in Orlando if we want to buy somewhere else---we didn't--bought locally. 
I am guessing they might be letting down on maintenance of the fitness facility now as they are going to shortly trash everything and start over.


----------



## Beverley (Mar 20, 2008)

CapriciousC said:


> We did the sales tour while we were there, just out of curiosity, and it was the most negative sales experience we've had thus far with Marriott.  Our agent was fairly pushy, and for some odd reason was not at all attempting to sell us anything there in Orlando, but was heavily pushing the Las Vegas resort.  We also had the "pit boss" come around and ask us why we weren't buying.  Ugh.  We've done the sales tour at several resorts, and have sometimes gotten the quick brush-off when they realized we weren't going to sign anything that day, but this was the first time we had someone who was borderline rude to us.



This may be an "Orlando" strategy.  Grand Vista was our very first t/s sales presentation back in summer 1999.  As I recall, the "pitbulls" being called out then too.  We were much better "prey"  then and signed on the dotted line, but later that week rescinded after our sales tour at Hilton Head.  For us that was a good decision.  We have met many happy Grand Vista owners.

Beverley


----------



## CapriciousC (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm glad that others have had better sales encounters there.  We're owners at Waiohai, and have been to a number of sales presentations at various resorts.  Last year we stayed at Playa Andaluza in Spain and absolutely adored our sales rep.  Had the distance between California and Spain not been so considerable, I think he would have sold us on it for sure.  However, he was very friendly and helpful, and we've stayed in contact with him.  We're definitely going to buy another week at Waiohai later this year, and intend to do it through him, as repayment for all his help.  We were seriously thinking about buying a week at one of the Orlando resorts, but already knew that Grande Vista was not quite to our tastes, and wanted to know about the other resorts, but this salesperson was only interested in selling Las Vegas.  Don't get me wrong, I like Vegas, but when you're looking for a family-friendly vacation destination, Vegas is not equivalent to Orlando.

We're still thinking about one of the smaller resorts in Orlando - although Grande Vista was very nice, excellent rooms, helpful staff, nice pool area, etc., it was just too big for my crowd-averse husband.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry you had a bad tour, Capricious.  We've owned and stayed at GV for 8 years and taken the tour each year.  We've never bought (we already own 3 weeks) and have told them each time we're coming just for the points and to learn anything new we can.  We've always been treated courteously, released as soon as they were allowed (1 hour), and given our points without delay.


----------

